# Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

Guten Morgen,

beim Amazon-Stöbern habe ich gerade einen Anbieter von Hochteichen gefunden, dessen Produkte sehr preiswert sind und nett aussehen. Ein Hochteich bis zu 2000 Litern lässt sich damit ruckzuck realisieren. Da ich im Moment nach einer Möglichkeit suche, meine Oranda-Zuchttiere etwas geschützter als offen im Garten unter zu bringen, stachen mir die Angebote ins Auge.

Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung? Ich würde einfach einen normalen Teich-Außenfilter dran hängen: Beckmann Hochteiche / Beckmann Regenfässer.

Den Hochteich kann ich gut auf der Terrasse aufstellen, sie liegt auch etwas schattig. Eine Katze wird auf dem Rand vermutlich nicht balancieren wollen. Im Moment kommt mir die Lösung ganz ideal vor..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hi Regine,

also ich persönlich finde die Preise ganz schön hoch. Wie wärs denn mit einem Selbstbau aus OSB Platten und Folie reinlegen ? Dann könntest Du die Größe auch optimal an den passenden Stellplatz anpassen. Ebenfalls könntest Du mit einem Flansch arbeiten und einen Wasserablassschlauch anschließen falls Du mal gezielt ablassen möchtest.


----------



## goldfisch (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,
in der Bucht gibt es gelegentlich noch Heissner Systemteiche mit Wasserfall. Es gab 3 Modelle mit ca 30, 50 und 100 l in Steinoptik. Die Stromzufuhr erfolgt über ein Rohr im Boden, das man auch als Überlauf für eine Kaskade mehrerer Teiche zweckentfremden kann. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Ralf,
den Selbstbau traue ich mir nicht zu - das ist nicht meine Baustelle. Eure kunstvollen Bauwerke bewundere ich immer mit größtem Respekt aber das ist hier einfach nicht drin.

Mit dem Wasser ablassen ist das aber auch kein Problem - da ich sowieso ein komplettes __ Filtersystem mitsamt Teichpumpe brauche, kann die sich auch gleich um den wöchentlichen Wasserwechsel mit kümmern.  

Mein Mann hat bei dem 2000 Liter Regenfass gerade eingeschlagen - das wird es dann wohl werden, wenn hier keine unerfreulichen Erfahrungen mit den Produkten des Herstellers von Euch kommen.. 

Eine schöne Sommer-Badewanne für die vier großen Orandas!


----------



## buddler (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

also mir gefällt das teil.
ist bestimmt ein idealer platz für deine schätzchen.denen wird die sommerfrische bestimmt gut bekommen.
wenns soweit ist,schick noch mal ein paar pics.
bis dann
gruß jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Na dann viel Erfolg , prüf vorher mal die m² Traglast eurer Terasse. 

Wenn die nicht auf Holzbalken sondern auf Stahlträgern gebaut wurde sehe ich da wegen den 2 Tonnen Gewicht kein Problem.

Alternativ kannst Du auch hier auf Seite 46 mal schauen.


----------



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Jörg, Fotos kommen bestimmt wenn die Tonne steht. Ich kann sie ja zeitig im Frühjahr aufbauen und den Filter in Ruhe einlaufen lassen, bevor ich sie besetze. Dabei hatte ich an die Zeit von Mai bis September ungefähr gedacht. Drück mir mal die Daumen, dass ich befruchtete Eier ernten und aufziehen kann.

Hallo Ralf, unsere Terrasse ist mit Waschbeton-Platten auf Sand auf Lüneburger-Heide-Boden gebaut. Ich hoffe doch, dass das Teil nicht bis Polynesien durchsackt...  oder wird es das? 

Danke für den Link, da stöbere ich gerne mal drin! - Edit - hab gerade die Seite mal aufgemacht. An eine Teichschale hatte ich erst auch gedacht aber wegen der Katzen, __ Reiher und Kinder die da abwechselnd drum herum hüpfen ist mir das zu öffentlich. Ich möchte meine Tiere auf keinen Fall verlieren oder Verletzungen riskieren, sie sind mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, unsere Terrasse ist mit Waschbeton-Platten auf Sand auf Lüneburger-Heide-Boden gebaut. Ich hoffe doch, dass das Teil nicht bis Polynesien durchsackt...  oder wird es das?



, na ich denke mal ihr werdet keine Probleme haben


----------



## Christine (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,

wir hatten jahrelang das 1.000 Liter-Regenfass von Beckmann und hatten keine Beanstandungen. 
Auch der aussen liegende Folien-Rand zeigte keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen oder Risse.
Irgendwann ist uns nur das Holz ein wenig weggammelt, was sich sicher hätte vermeiden lassen, wenn wir rechtzeitig neu lasiert hätten. 
Die Folie ist sehr stabil und machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Die Fässer sind auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert, die Deckel sind m.E. im Verhältnis sehr teuer, aber den brauchst Du ja nicht.

Allerdings ist ein Hochteich auch anfälliger für Temperaturschwankungen. Insbesondere, wenn die Sonne schön aufs Holz "knallt". Aber eine entsprechende Schattierung hast Du ja eingeplant. Und keine unsere Katzen hat je versucht, auf dem Rand zu balancieren...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,
ich habe auch schon Produkte von Beckmann gekauft, die sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig.
Beckmann ist ein Gewächshausspezialist und sitzt bei uns in der Nähe in Wangen
im Allgäu.
Billigartikel verkauft der normal nicht.
Zum Hochteich kann ich allerdings nicht viel sagen.
In der ausführlichen Beschreibung im Katalog steht dabei drin, dass es sich um eine
0,5 mm Folie handelt. 
Das ist meines Erachtens nicht der Hit.
Aber ansonsten kann ich über Beckmann nur gutes sagen, in meinen Augen ist er aber
nicht unbedingt günstig - jedoch die Qualität stimmt.
LG Markus


----------



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Christine,
Klasse - danke für Deinen Beitrag!

Hallo Markus - menno so teuer ist das doch gar nicht. Für eine Frau die bestens mit einer PC-Tastatur umgehen kann und einen Ehemann der außer dem Pferde beschlagen nicht gerne einen Hammer in die Hand nimmt ist das ok. Wenn ich wieder Bagger-Meyer bestellen muss um eine Kuhle für eine Teichschale auszuheben.wird das teurer als wenn ich meinen Mann vier Stunden lang bezirze -- 

Hallo Jürgen,
jetzt sehe ich erst Deine Beitrag, vielen Dank!  Die Oranda-Monster sind 20 bis 25 cm groß und das wird dann zu eng. Da das Oranda-Männchen sehr schüchtern ist (!) hoffe ich, dass er im Ferienlager ordentlich den Macho raushängen lässt. Im Moment macht immer ein Teich-Goldie mit Schleierflossen das Rennen, den ich im Zooladen aus 30x30 Haltung "gerettet" habe weil er viel zu groß für den kleinen Knast war.


----------



## buddler (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

moin!
leider sind da nirgends maße angegeben.lediglich das verpackungsmaß.wie groß ist das teil eigendlich?
hab auch schon überlegt mir son teilchen noch im garten aufzubauen.
übrigens............so ruck zuck läßt sich das teil gar nicht aufbauen.die holzlatten müssen alle noch einzeln auf draht augefädelt werden.
aber die qualität soll gut sein.
gruß jörg


----------



## Regs (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Jörg,
ein Kunde schrieb, der Aufbau dauert mit zwei Personen 3-4 Stunden.

Das Packmaß wird bei Amazon so angegeben:


> Größe und/oder Gewicht: 91,5 x 47 x 24 cm ; 37 Kg
> Produktgewicht inkl. Verpackung: 37 Kg



Dieses 2000 Liter Faß ist 88 cm hoch. Wie bepflanzt man denn so was mal ? Irgend eine Pflanze muss ja rein, damit die Fische daran ablaichen können. Soll ich einen Schilfkorb dort einsetzen?


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,

für die Unterwasserbepflanzung eignet sich das krause __ Laichkraut und das __ Hornblatt sehr gut. 

Das Laichkraut wächst bei mir in 160cm Tiefe und sogar im Winter unter einer Eisdecke.

Eine kleinwüchsige Seerose hätte bestimmt auch noch platz. Für __ Schilf und dergleichen würde ich Pflanzkörbe an der Seite einhängen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Nikolai,

danke für Deine Tipps.

Die Pflanzen müssen auch in Schalen oder Kübel - gesetzt werden, oder?


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,

ich nehme als Bodengrund einfachen Sand. Darin wachsen die Pflanzen sehr gut und Deine Koi freuen sich, dass sie etwas zum durchstöbern haben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Nikolai,
meine Aquarium-__ Goldfisch-Hochzucht "Oranda" soll in dem neuen Teich zur Zucht in die Sommerfrische. 

Das Becken selbst ist aus Folie die in die Umrandung eingespannt wird, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe. Das wird dann wohl nichts mit dem Sand. Oben im ersten Posting findest Du einen Link zu dem Teich.

Hmm... vielleicht warte ich erst Mal ab bis er da ist und guck mir das an. Eventuell kann man ja Pflanzmatten an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,

den Sand meinte ich ja auch nur für den Bodengrund ganz unten. Für Pflanzkörbe am Beckenrand mußt Du schon gröberes Material nehmen, wie z.B. Hydrokulturgranulat. Zur Befestigung nimmst Du einfach Balkonkastenhalter. Mit ein wenig Geschick bekommst Du das schon hin.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Nikolai,
mal gucken wie das aussieht, was da ankommt. Ja irgendwie ist das schon hin zu bekommen!


----------



## bodenseebille (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,
prima Idee mit dem Hochteich, da klappts auch mit dem Nachwuchs!
Hast Du Dir schon überlegt, was Du machst, wenn sie gelaicht haben?
Wenn Du den Laich drin lässt, wird er von Mama und Papa gefressen. Bei mir kam letzten Sommer in der Wanne, obwohl gut bewachsen, kein einziger durch. 
Wenn Du die Eltern nach dem Laichen wieder rausnimmst, mußt Du Dir eine andere Filtertechnik überlegen, da die Jungen sonst eingesaugt werden. Und die Sommerfrische fällt dann auch flach für die Grossen.
Ich finde dieses Filtersubstrat zum Ablaichen super, wird auch gut angenommen:
http://www.zooprofi.de/info/677/sera_biofibres_fein_40g_Filterwolle_gruen.html
So kannst Du die Eier komplett rausnehmen und für den Anfang in einem kleinen, eingehängten Aufzuchtkasten aufziehen, mit Artemia füttern und wenn sie groß genug sind dazusetzen oder sie ins dann leere AQ geben.
Zu den Pflanzen: in meiner Sommerbadewanne stehen Pflanzkörbe mit Hydrokulturkugeln unten und Sand und grober Kies obenauf, so sind sie nicht so schwer und ich kann sie umsetzten von Sommer- nach Winterquartier.Auch ein Seerosenkorb macht sich sicher gut.
Bei 44cm Höhe gingen auch ein paar Backsteine auf die Du Körbe stellen kannst. So haben sie gleichzeitig Unterschlupf.
Gutes Gelingen für Dein neues Projekt!
Hier noch ein Bild von meiner Sommerfrische, frisch bepflanzt (Achtung, Zinkwannen unbedingt mit flüssiger Teichfolie streichen, Vergiftungsgefahr!).
Herzliche Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## Regs (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Sibylle,
Deinen Zinkwannen-Beitrag kenne ich ja noch aus dem anderen Forum und habe sehr über das Guck-Rohr für die Bewohner geschmunzelt. Total Klasse!

Ja ich sorge gerade vor und fahre schon mal ganz gemütlich ein 84 Liter Aquarium ein, es steht auf meinem Schreibtisch. Sobald ich Laich entdecke, wandert er in das AQ. Deshalb hatte ich auch schon nach Pflanzen gefragt - Pflanzen mögen sie ja ganz gerne. Da der Hochteich 88 cm tief ist, muss da irgend etwas Großes rein.

Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich der Folie in dem Teich zumuten kann. Vermutlich steht irgend etwas darüber in der Gebrauchsanweisung, wenn es kommt. An Pflanzkörbe hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings wenn zwischen Betonplatten und den Körben nur etwas Folie ist, könnte das ein Wagnis sein.

Jetzt lasse ich das erst Mal auf mich zukommen. Den Brunnen würde ich gerne im März kaufen, wenn das Wetter auch Frostbeulen wieder Bastelarbeiten im Freien erlaubt. Dazu habe ich mir inzwischen einen Oase Innenfilter "Filtral 5000" ausgeguckt: http://www.oase-technik.de/de/Filter/Filtral-Unterwasserfilter.html - da habe ich alles gleich im Teich drin und kann auch für Wasserbewegung innerhalb des Brunnens sorgen. Dass der Filter öfter mal gereinigt werden muss, stört mich nicht.

Herzliche Grüße zu Dir an den Bodensee!


----------



## bodenseebille (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,
stell unter die Körbe einfach ein Stück Ufermatte von N...gart dann ist die Folie geschützt.
Der Filter sieht gut aus, ich finde die Kombi von Wasserspiel und UVC geschickt. 
Über die UVC wirst Du ganz froh sein, gute Wahl, im Hochsommer wirds (jedenfalls bei mir) doch mal grüner...
 
Einen guten Wochenstart und viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung,
herzliche Grüsse Sibylle


----------



## Regs (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Sibylle,
eine tolle Idee, herzliche Dank!  Ufermatten sind ja auch witterungsbeständig - so mache ich das!

Auch Dir einen guten Start in die Woche :gdaumen


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo,

bei uns stehen im Sommer immer gut 100 wassergefüllte Mörtelwannen in Reih und Glied rum in denen wir die Seerosen beim Kommissonieren zwischenlagern. Der Rand der Mörtelwannen ist wirklich schmal. Unsere Katzen könnten bequem neben den Wannen laufen, aber sie ziehen es vor die Ränder entlang zu balancieren und ständig mit den Pfoten ins Wasser zu rutschen. Ich glaube Katzen klettern einfach auf allen Rändern rum die dicker als eine Rasierklinge sind.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ich glaube Katzen klettern einfach auf allen Rändern rum die dicker als eine Rasierklinge sind.




 voll zustimm , unsere Nachbarskatzen laufen auch gern auf den wackeligen fast verotteten standardsichtzaunsfeldern meiner Nachbarn rum


----------



## Regs (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Werner und Ralf,
na toll  - dann lege ich mir wohl besser ein Netz oder irgend etwas ähnliches über den Hochteich. Das fehlte mir ja gerade noch, dass die Mieze meine Lieblingsfische frühstückt... :haue3


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Meine Nachbarskatzen haben noch nie einen Fisch verspeist, sie sitzen nur so am Teich und genießen bzw. angeln manchmal kriegen aber nie einen.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja so ein antikatzenstinksprühzeug, aber ich glaube das muss man oft erneuern


----------



## Nikolai (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Regine,

Katzen sind extrem Wasserscheu. Sie schauen schon einmal interessiert, stupsen vielleicht auch mal die Pfote in das Wasser, aber verlieren dann ganz schnell das Interesse. Meine Katze ist sogar zu blöd die __ Frösche am Teichrand zu fangen. Spätestens wenn diese ins Wasser springen ist ihr Intresse verflogen.
Aber es soll auch Ausnahmen geben. Ich würde das erst einmal beobachten, bevor Du ein häßliches Netz über Deinen Teich spannst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Wasserscheu ? - dann schau Dir das mal an .


----------



## Regs (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Ihr,
die duschende Katze ist ja der Hit Ralf! Hoffen wir mal, dass Mieze eher, wie von Nikolai vermutet, wasserscheu ist. Am Teich habe ich sie im letzten Jahr nicht gesichtet. Allerdings sitzt sie manchmal auf unserer Terrasse um Vögel zu "beobachten". Die Futterhäuschen verlege ich dann aber ohnehin an einen anderen Platz.

Na schauen wir mal was passiert. __ Reiher werden sich ja wohl nicht so nah ans Haus trauen, hoffe ich.


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hi,

also die Katze von Ralf's Video ist eher die Ausnahme - ich hab den Verdacht, die ist zu blöd, um am senkrechten Wasserstrahl richtig zu trinken.

 Ich habe in alle den Jahren eine einzige Katze erlebt, die Wasser gerne mochte - und das war eine ganz bestimmte Rasse, die dafür bekannt ist und hier eher selten. Alle Katzen, die einmal ins Wasser gefallen sind, waren in Sekundenbruchteilen wieder draussen und haben danach penibel darauf geachtet, nicht wieder in diese Situation zu kommen. Ans Angeln hat in dem Augenblick keine von ihnen gedacht.


----------



## Regs (29. März 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Guten Morgen,
unser Garten wird gerade neu eingezäunt - auch wegen der Gästekinder-Teich-Problematik  - und ich habe noch eine andere, stärkere Filterpumpe mit UVC gefunden - ein UVC Pumpen Set von Gardena mit einer Förderhöhe von 2,20, 40W und 2500l/Std. und das bestellt weil es zum Volumen des Beckmann-Brunnens mit 2000l besser passt.

Sobald mir die Pfoten draußen ohne Handschuhe nicht mehr abfrieren, kann ich den Brunnen aufbauen und freue mich schon darauf, dass meine Orandas und Ranchus im Sommer statt 650 dann 2000 Liter zur Verfügung haben.

Einstweilen wird der Garten auf die Saison vorbereitet - draußen blühen massenhaft __ Narzissen und Krokusse und ich habe schon ein paar __ Frühblüher (Stiefmütterchen und __ Primeln) dazu gesetzt.


----------



## Regs (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Guten Morgen,
am Samstag Mittag war ich noch mal im Baumarkt um vor dem Kauf noch mal nach Alternativen zu schauen. Da wäre aber nur eine 1000L Schale als größtes Becken infrage gekommen. Nach einem Telefonat mit meinem Mann habe ich mich entschlossen, doch einen Folienteich anzulegen - direkt an der im Schatten liegenden Terrasse.

Das war ja so nicht geplant aber ich hab ein ganz gutes räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen und hab mir die Maße für den zukünftigen Teich kurzerhand ausgedacht. Zu Hause angekommen hab ich mir erst Mal die Schubkarre geschnappt und die schwere Folie aus dem Auto da rauf gezerrt, damit ich sie auf dem Rasen auslegen kann.

Danach habe ich mich ins Büro gesetzt und ausgerechnet, wie groß der Teich genau werden darf damit die Folie passt. Der Teich soll das Jahr über ein Pflanzenteich sein und nur über die warmen Sommermonate (Orandas sind Weicheier)  für die Sommerfrische unserer Orandas zur Verfügung stehen.

Bis zum Abend hatte ich die Grasnarbe abgetragen und angefangen zu buddeln. Am Sonntag Mittag Punkt 12.00 Uhr sah das dann so aus:

 

Wie man sieht wird das 2x3,20 große Teichbecken auch gleich inspiziert. Anschließend das Vlies ausgelegt:

   

Wieder von der Bauaufsicht kontrolliert..

    

Nur beim Verlegen der Folie hat mir mein Mann geholfen, die hätte ich alleine nicht mal zum Teich ziehen können. Wir hatten sie eingerollt und neben den Teich gezogen und aufgewickelt - sie hat sich schon von alleine ganz ordentlich hin gelegt. Nur faltenfrei bekommt man sowas leider nicht.

Den Teichrand werde ich heute noch unter einer Ufermatte verstecken, ich sause gleich noch mal los und überarbeite auch noch mal den Teichrand. Verlegesand, Kies und Pflanzen - ich hoffe, dass ich es heute soweit schaffe.

Der Teich ist jetzt 2x3,20 groß und 60cm tief mit zwei Pflanzstufen und hat ziemlich genau 2500 Liter. Der Innenfilter mit UVC, den ich für den 2000L Beckmann-Teich eigentlich schon gekauft hatte, wird nur über die Sommermonate im Teich stehen.


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Upps, das ging ja recht zügig. 

Eine Anmerkung - hast Du an eine Kapillarsperre gedacht? Auf dem einen Foto scheinen mir die Falten vom Uferwulst direkt abwärts in die Erde zu gehen. Das saugt Dir u.U. den Teich leer.


----------



## Regs (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Christine,
eine Kapillarsperre habe ich nicht gebaut. Aber der Teich scheint auch kein Wasser zu verlieren, hoffentlich bleibt es so. 
Hmmmm.. wenn ich eine Ufermatte benutze, brauche ich eine Kapillarsperre - mit Steinfolie könnte es aber gehen. ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hübsch geworden 

schau mal hier kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?


----------



## Regs (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank - Deinen Beitrag hab ich schon gefunden und - stöhn - auch schon damit angefangen, der Uferwall ist schon wieder abgeräumt und gefegt und eine Seite Folie zeigt schon nach oben - sieht ja furchtbar aus. Mal sehen was mir da einfällt um das zu verdecken - Ratschläge nehme ich gerne an und war gerade im Forum um noch mal zu schauen wie andere das Problem gelöst haben.


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*



Regs schrieb:


> Hmmmm.. wenn ich eine Ufermatte benutze, brauche ich eine Kapillarsperre - mit Steinfolie könnte es aber gehen. ?



Hallo Regine,

das Problem sind die Falten der Hauptfolie - auch wenn die sich unter der Steinfolie verstecken, saugen sie. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Steinfolie auch gerne mal nicht plan aufliegt, so dass weitere kleine Kanäle entstehen. Ausserdem wird sie mit der Zeit unansehnlich, weil die Steinchen sich früher oder später verabschieden. Und die Steinfolie ist bei Fadenalgen äusserst beliebt :evil 

Die Ufermatte ist - zumal wenn sie endlich bewachsen ist - wesentlich schöner anzusehen. Und die Saugsperre kriegt man in Griff.


----------



## Regs (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hallo Ihr,

nachdem ich mir alles in Sachen Saugsperre durch gelesen hatte und meine Möglichkeiten nochmals betrachtet habe, gibts jetzt keine Kapillarsperre. Ich habe heute dafür gesorgt, dass Regenwasser keine Erde in das Becken spülen kann und ein deutlicher Hang da ist (alles noch mal aufgemacht). Auf Ufermatte & Co. habe ich verzichtet weil die blanke Folie da der beste Schutz ist.

So ziemlich alle realisierbaren Kapillarsperren müssen von Handwerkern erstellt werden, die mit Mörtel umgehen können - das kann ich nicht und mein Mann hat mit der Landwirtschaft im Moment alle Hände voll zu tun.

Es kamen noch diverse Säcke Steine und Rheinkies zum Einsatz und ich hoffe, dass sich Wasserverluste erst Mal in Grenzen halten. Wir haben aber auch einen Brunnen für Frischwasser. Jetzt, eine Woche vor den Osterferien bekomme ich ganz sicher gar nichts mehr hin - aber ich kann später, wenn Probleme auftauchen, noch mal neu überlegen was ich mache - und mir ggf. zwischenzeitlich mal ein paar mehr handwerkliche Fähigkeiten aneignen.

Das Loch zu buddeln und die Folie rein zu packen ist doch offenbar die geringste Arbeit an so einem Teich. Jedenfalls habe ich heute alles soweit fertig gemacht dass die ersten Pflanzen einziehen konnten. Seerosen gibts erst Ende der Woche und bisher sind noch 10 Grad zwischen dem neuen Becken und dem Aquarium in dem seine Sommerfrischler sich derzeit aufhalten.


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*Oranda-Teich *

Hallo,

der Teich ist jetzt soweit fertig und der Innenfilter läuft seither auch schon. Die Bepflanzung muss nun erst mal einwachsen, das wird wohl bei unseren nächtlichen Niedrig-Temperaturen noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zimmerteich / Terrassenteich*

Hmmmm wie man mehr als fünf Fotos einfügt habe ich auch noch nicht raus, stelle ich gerade fest.. 
Fische sind hier noch nicht drin - für meine Aquarienfische die hier übersommern sollen sind die Temperaturen mit derzeit 15-16 Grad tagsüber und nachts 10-12 Grad noch zu niedrig.


----------

